# toro timecutter 4200



## hamar507

Hopefully I am not the only one who has had this problem. Toro timecutter 4200 that has a problem with the right side hydro. The hydro on the right side does not function. This mower has 2 belts that are both in good shape and still on the pulleys, the rear tires are new about 5 months old and not worn.

Do I need to replace the hydro, it appears that there is no way of checking the hydraulic fluid in the hydrostatic transmission. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## justin3

Could you post the Model and Serial Number, I will look up and see if the hydro is serviceable. Some are some aren't. The model and serial numbers should be below the seat if I remember correctly.


----------



## hamar507

*toro timecutter*

The model # is 74360 the serial number I do not have but the owner's manual states 270000001 & up. I just had the mower taken to the dealer today but they are several weeks behind in repair work and cannot give me an estimate at this point.


----------



## 30yearTech

The hydro unit on your time cutter is serviceable. Unless the fluid leaked out, there should be no reason to add. It's usually less expensive to replace one of these units, then to rebuild, unless the problem is just a leaking seal or faulty bearing.


----------



## justin3

Damn 30 year beat me to the post  Jack the machine up and engage that side hydro, see if you get any movement at with no pressure on the tire. Before you spend the $600 on a Hydro unit, make sure you check the actuator and handle linkage. Make sure its properly engaging the Hydro unit. If this is your machine that your fixing, it can't hurt to take the hydro apart and attempt to find the problem. If you have no movement at all, more than likely its a pump issue. Going into the Hydro and rebuild/repairing it really isn't cost effective in a shop/labor situation like 30 year said.


----------



## hamar507

*Toro Hydro replacement*

Well, 1 month later the hydro was replaced to the tune of 600.00 plus labor. Why don't they make these things service-able. I noticed a year or so ago that it was slipping and still under warranty. I took it in and was told that the right side tire was going bald. I bought the new tires and it was good for a few more months. 

The hydro unit appears to be self contained with no access for checking the hydro fluid levels?

Bad engineering or just something else that is disposeable?

What can I do to prevent the same thing happening with the left side hydro?


----------



## 30yearTech

The hydro unit on your mower IS serviceable and can be completely rebuilt. It's usually not cost effective to rebuild due to the amount of time involved in tearing one down and reassembling. Fluid can be added by removing the vent and drizzling fluid in there. The units should not require additional fluid unless there is a leak, which in that case any leak would need to be repaired prior to refilling with fluid. 

Was your old hydro unit leaking?


----------



## hamar507

Not that I noticed. There is a small hose that comes down on the rear of each hydro and at one point I noticed a small puddle under this hose, maybe the size of a nickel. After each use I would blow off all the dead grass clippings and whenever I sharpened the blades I would hose the whole mower off to include the hydros, deck and under the deck. Never noticed any drippings other than that one time which was in August 2010 during the hot months.


----------



## Smith4

I have a toro 16-44. Model 74502. Same thing i lost left side can barely turn and when I do engage the hydros I hear a thump noise or a wooompp lol. So now I am down a mower and no clue what it going on!.


----------



## Smith4

I have a toro 16-44. Model 74502. Same thing i lost left side can barely turn and when I do engage the hydros I hear a thump noise or a wooompp lol. So now I am down a mower and no clue what it going on


----------



## paulr44

Kinda sounds like you lost a hydro. It may help to jack it up and take a look, and possibly have someone operate the L/H steering while you take a closer look. As always, take care of spinning tires and belts.
Toro parts look-up is free online, as are H-G's service manuals.


THE TORO COMPANY




https://www.hydro-gear.com/66853927e4_sites/hydro-gear.com/files/BLN-51134_P5.pdf


----------

